# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Cần giúp đỡ về IDM

## zimmypro88

idm của tôi dùng phải key dởm nên bây h lúc nào bật lên nó cũng idm is existing .tui đã xóa và dow cái cái khác về cái idm beta 5.18 roài cài lại roài kick hoạt cái keyren ý mà ko có tác dụng các bạn giúp cái

----------


## thanhdung0906

> idm của tôi dùng phải key dởm nên bây h lúc nào bật lên nó cũng idm is existing .tui đã xóa và dow cái cái khác về cái idm beta 5.18 roài cài lại roài kick hoạt cái keyren ý mà ko có tác dụng các bạn giúp cái


mình sẽ giúp bạn, liên hệ nhé:
y!m: changcodon_hacker
mail: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## greenhome

> idm của tôi dùng phải key dởm nên bây h lúc nào bật lên nó cũng idm is existing .tui đã xóa và dow cái cái khác về cái idm beta 5.18 roài cài lại roài kick hoạt cái keyren ý mà ko có tác dụng các bạn giúp cái


bạn dùng phần mềm your unistall 2010 gỡ idm là nó sạch
gỡ xong bạn cài cái này nha

caccarakc idm thì phải tắt idm dưới thanh taskbar

----------


## seoprovu1

bạn dùng keygen thì có lúc nó phát hiện. tốt nhất là patch 1 phát là được. chúc bạn thành công!

----------


## toiyeucota1992

> idm của tôi dùng phải key dởm nên bây h lúc nào bật lên nó cũng idm is existing .tui đã xóa và dow cái cái khác về cái idm beta 5.18 roài cài lại roài kick hoạt cái keyren ý mà ko có tác dụng các bạn giúp cái


mình sẽ giúp bạn, liên hệ nhé:
y!m: changcodon_hacker
mail: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## trqdzung

> mình sẽ giúp bạn, liên hệ nhé:
> y!m: changcodon_hacker
> mail: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e--if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>


có gì hãy trả lời trên đây cho mọi người biết chứ

----------


## nguyenhaiduya

> có gì hãy trả lời trên đây cho mọi người biết chứ


không ai dỗi hơi thừa thời gian để up file cho mọi ng đâu, ai cần thì liên hệ tôi sẽ giúp, ko thì thui

----------


## hlong001

nếu bạn down trên mạng về thì idm có thời hạn sử dụng, mình khuyến khích bạn nên xài bảng mua chính thức để không bị làm phiền

----------


## quoctiepkt

[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] money moi đâu ra để mua vậy bạn? 
hiện tại thì trên diễn đàn cũng có idm với các công cụ crack hoặc patch có thể dùng thoải mái mà không sợ bị phát hiện fake serials nhưng do bạn chủ topic chưa chịu đọc nên mới hỏi vậy.

----------


## xamhinhnghethuat

http://diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=43138&highlight=idm+5.18
bạn vào đây tham khảo bản việt hóa này nhé
http://diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=10317&highlight=idm+5.18
trong đây là các bản idm nè

----------

